# Snow



## Apyl

We have 12 inches on the ground so far.


----------



## ThreeJ

I wish we had snow here... we have none. Nice picture. I know my kids would like some more.:chilly:


----------



## J-Will

We got close to 10 along with the ice.. All gone now though


----------



## glock26USMC

Expecting 4-5 inches of snow tonight


----------



## Apyl

Since that pic was taken we now have about 18 or so inches already on the ground and an estimated 4 -8 more inches coming today.


----------



## MrParacord

Apyl said:


> Since that pic was taken we now have about 18 or so inches already on the ground and an estimated 4 -8 more inches coming today.


You should take an updated pic of the same area. I just recently got done clearing the driveway (half inch of snow) and putting down some salt in anticipation of the 4-5 inches and sleet that is coming this evening through tonight.


----------



## ThreeJ

We are in the same 4-6 inches for today, I think since the 2nd post we are going to beat the 4 snowest winter in Indianapolis.


----------



## Apyl

Here is an updated pic


----------



## MrParacord

No more snow! No more snow!


----------



## ThreeJ

Just got done plowing another 4-5 inches with 12 inch drifts. Plowed the neighbor out as well, his whole drive was a drift and tough to plow. Found out he was the one in a car accident, just a few miles from us. He got pretty bruised up and had to be cut from his mini van. I feel like I did my good deed for the day.


----------



## glock26USMC

ThreeJ said:


> Just got done plowing another 4-5 inches with 12 inch drifts. Plowed the neighbor out as well, his whole drive was a drift and tough to plow. Found out he was the one in a car accident, just a few miles from us. He got pretty bruised up and had to be cut from his mini van. I feel like I did my good deed for the day.



Same here, had to do my neighbors and then go over to my mother in laws and do here


----------



## ThreeJ

glock26USMC said:


> Same here, had to do my neighbors and then go over to my mother in laws and do her


I am glad my mother in-law lives over 2 hrs away, I would hate to have to do her too.

My parents on the other side of town have a Great neighbor He takes care of there plowing needs.


----------

